# Urban Decay Scrub



## ChrisKsAngel (Aug 10, 2005)

I am currently using Urban Decay Cream & Sugar Foaming Sugar Scrub for Face and Body, however I am almost out and it is now discontinuted. They have a new scrub with a coffee smell called Joe Glow. Has anyone tried this? 

If not, can anyone recommend a foaming scrub that starts out with little exfoliating beads that dissolve and lather up? I am love with products with a coffee smell, but it does not have to have that smell.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 6, 2005)

origins modern friction starts out as a scrub that u use on dry skin first without adding water. in the 2nd step when u add water, it gets sudsy.. it doesn't smell like coffee tho...  it's one of my favorite scrubs! that and dr. brandt's microdermabrasion in a jar!


----------

